# Pumpkin Master coffins



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

A couple of coffins I build for indoor use. I made a shelf inside so light will come through. The images came from a Pumpkin Masters carving book. Had to find some use for them! LOL
Hope ya like'em!














































Spyder


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice, what are the dimensions?


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

They are a little over 3ft tall, almost 12"deep and 14" at it's widest point.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet!
Nice work


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Those are very cool! Nice craftsmanship!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Really nice work! Can you post a pic with them lighted? I'm sure the designs would really pop.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Those are absolutely gorgeous. I'd die to have something that nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really beautiful work, Spyder!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very nicely done!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

The detail is fantastic! Me too on wanting to see them lit up.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome work Spyder!! Amazing detail!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful woodworking skills!


----------



## jackrum (Sep 2, 2014)

The texture on the tree is great.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sweet coffins!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a pic and video of the tree, none of the spider yet, except for when I was building it.
This pic is before they where finished and the lids are not attached yet.










This is a short video of a flickering light I have in the tree.


http://vid245.photobucket.com/albums/gg66/spiderfreak-photos/coffin%20experiments/IMG_0827.mp4


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool. I love Pumpkin Masters and the new use of the patterns.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I really like the flickering light behind the haunted tree. Nice work!


----------

